
The symbiotic growth of the automobile industry and law enforcement - benbreen
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/need-speed-limits
======
dsfyu404ed
This is kind of an incomplete analysis and I find two big flaws with it.

Lots of other things were happening in this time period that greatly increased
the amount of regulation the average person had to contend with when going
about their life, I'm not sure the automobile is remarkable except as an
example of the general trend.

Laws in a democratic society are an exercise in group consensus. You can't
just dictate how fast people can drive or what plants people can smoke or what
liquids they can drink and expect people to comply at scale without the kind
of law enforcement that is incompatible with a free society.

------
i_am_proteus
>“In the old days there was no such thing as a jaywalker,” he recalled,
because one “could cross the street wherever you pleased, subject to your
liability for negligence.”

This is largely still the case in East coast cities.

~~~
mtnGoat
I can attest seattle does in fact ticket you for jaywalking... my brother has
two tickets for it. :x

------
trillic
I live in Ann Arbor, Michigan. It's a very pedestrian friendly city, and
frankly it's a pain to drive because of how freely people just wander into the
street and cross with almost no regard. The law is pretty clear that
pedestrians have the right of way and I see people stopped for not yielding to
pedestrians ALL THE TIME. It's nice, especially between classes when hundreds
of people may be trying to cross a street, that we are able to get to class on
time and the one person in the car isn't going to mow us all over. At bigger
intersections there are walk lights, and people obey them for the most part,
but the majority of campus and the city has crosswalks with stop signs or
"yield to pedestrian" signs.

------
jtbayly
Actual title rather than subtitle would make a lot more sense: "The Need for
Speed Limits"

There is almost no discussion of the symbiotic growth of the two.

